# Fifth and final puppy! My long coat girl!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

So for a long time now I have been wanting a long coat chi, although the type I was after was specific. So I always said 'if one comes up its fate if not its not to be' and then out of the blue I came across one exactly like I wanted! A 14 week old blue tri colour girl with a friendly outgoing temperament, charted to be a perfect weight to breed and with show potential and to top it all off she was only two hours away! 
I don't think an opportunity like this would come up again especially not anytime soon and I love the idea of all my pups growing up together so last night me and my other half went to visit the litter. The breeder was excellent very experienced. So we decided to give this perfect little girl a home and name her Duchess

She has settled it really well already and has had both injections so she's allowed outside. I'm in puppy heaven!
It's nice that they are all just keeping each other occupied, it's sounds crazy but it's actually easier the more you have they all copy off millie and play with each other.
Duchess has bonded alot with gucci, pixie and Darcy have there own little bond I think this could be since they're sisters. 
I have decided now though that she is 100% my final chi, I think five is definitely enough now so that's my gang complete and i couldn't be happier with them all!

Here are some photos of Duchess.






This is her dad


This is her mam



So having a long coat is forgein to me! When should I expect her to blow her coat? And how long will it take for it to come in?

Also does anyone find that the way short coats are to the way long coats are is in personality is different? Or is this just the actual dogs personality/temperament?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Eeeeeee I love puppy photos!!!

I miss when Neeva had that look, when I first got her she was just this little ball of fluff exactly like Duchess (love the name) You'll loving having an Lc its so much fun watching them grow!! She is gorgeous though, she'll be stunning I love her markings! And I'm totally in love with the mam but I am partial to black and tans  Gorgeous!!! You're giving me puppy fever lol!!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Eeeeeee I love puppy photos!!!
> 
> I miss when Neeva had that look, when I first got her she was just this little ball of fluff exactly like Duchess (love the name) You'll loving having an Lc its so much fun watching them grow!! She is gorgeous though, she'll be stunning I love her markings! And I'm totally in love with the mam but I am partial to black and tans
> 
> ...


I love her so much! It's actually suprising how different she is compared to my short coats. She isn't as bothered about having a cuddle she will happily just play with her toys or chase millie. She is beautiful you would love her  as soon as I saw her the name popped into my head I think she really suits it! The mam was amazing she had a lovely temperament and was outstanding the picture doesn't do her justice she's stunning!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Super cute! Love puppy photos


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Welcome to the long coat club finally! You and I have talked about this already and atlast it has come true. Duchess is absolutely stunning. I love the name and her coloring. How pleasing to hear how well the pups are getting along, I knew things would go smooth. 
There is no difference in temperament between long coat and smooth coat chi's because of coat length, but rather their individual personalities. However, the one and only difference is how amazing their coats change over the next couple years. Also they just have a certain gracefulness about them once that coat comes in that just makes you fall crazy in love and want more! I don't blame you 5 being the last. I told myself my 5th will be my cut off too. Love Duchess! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> Super cute! Love puppy photos


Aww thanks so much! Glad you like!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Welcome to the long coat club finally! You and I have talked about this already and atlast it has come true. Duchess is absolutely stunning. I love the name and her coloring. How pleasing to hear how well the pups are getting along, I knew things would go smooth.
> There is no difference in temperament between long coat and smooth coat chi's because of coat length, but rather their individual personalities. However, the one and only difference is how amazing their coats change over the next couple years. Also they just have a certain gracefulness about them once that coat comes in that just makes you fall crazy in love and want more! I don't blame you 5 being the last. I told myself my 5th will be my cut off too. Love Duchess! You must be over the moon!


Yay I'm so glad to be part of the long coat club  I'm glad you like her I knew you would isn't she beautiful.
Yep five is enough, I am over the moon!
Al the pups just think she's some sort of teddy bear hot water bottle they just cuddle into her for warmth it's so cute! And duchess loves been outside exploring I'm guessing this is because she doesn't get as cold as the other pups. How long do you think it will take for her coat to start falling out?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The "puppy uglies" stage is between 4 and 8 months of age. That is the start of when they blow their coats and the time in which a new coat starts to come back in. It takes two years or more for the coat to reach its full length. Take loads of pictures of her! Cause it can be tough to tell the changes because you get so used to seeing her everyday. But then when you reflect back on pics you can see the changes. I use a wide tooth brush for combing tail fur and ear fringe ( once it's long) and a soft baby brush for regular grooming. Start getting her used to baths and a hair dryer on low, and just having her coat handled in general. Another thing I love is that since they have more hair, long coats fur tend to hold the sweet smell of their shampoo days longer than a smooth coat.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Yay long coat! Before Gizmo two years ago, I thought I "didn't like" the long coat Chis, but Gizmo changed my mind pretty quickly! It was love at first sight when I saw him as a puppy, and now we're totally converted. 

She's a beautiful girl!!! Lol she looks so much different than Finley, at the same age right now...he's an early bloomer it seems and started blowing out his puppy coat weeks ago, at about 3 months of age.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Congrats, she is beautiful! I love her name. You're going to love having a long coat. Look forward to watching her grow and coat changes in the upcoming months.

Here I'm still stressing about possibly adding a 3rd for multiple reasons, but it's seeing these beautiful puppies that make me really think, do I want an almost 2 year old or a puppy if I'm going to add a third. God bless you for having 4 puppies now at the same time. I'm sure in a lot of respects it is easier as they can learn together and copy each other.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> The "puppy uglies" stage is between 4 and 8 months of age. That is the start of when they blow their coats and the time in which a new coat starts to come back in. It takes two years or more for the coat to reach its full length. Take loads of pictures of her! Cause it can be tough to tell the changes because you get so used to seeing her everyday. But then when you reflect back on pics you can see the changes. I use a wide tooth brush for combing tail fur and ear fringe ( once it's long) and a soft baby brush for regular grooming. Start getting her used to baths and a hair dryer on low, and just having her coat handled in general. Another thing I love is that since they have more hair, long coats fur tend to hold the sweet smell of their shampoo days longer than a smooth coat.


So look as if she will be approaching this stage now as she is 14 weeks (3 and a half months) I will be sure to take plenty photos to keep track of her progress. 

Yeah I've been using a soft baby brush at the moment on her, she had a bath last night when I got her home and she loved the bath which I was surprised with as my other pups don't like it. Yeah I noticed that about them holding the smell of shampoo more I used a puppy powder spray on her last night and I can still smell it now.

Do you have any photos of your bunch at the 'ugly' stage?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

SinisterKisses said:


> Yay long coat! Before Gizmo two years ago, I thought I "didn't like" the long coat Chis, but Gizmo changed my mind pretty quickly! It was love at first sight when I saw him as a puppy, and now we're totally converted.
> 
> She's a beautiful girl!!! Lol she looks so much different than Finley, at the same age right now...he's an early bloomer it seems and started blowing out his puppy coat weeks ago, at about 3 months of age.


My husband was exactly the same he always said he preferred short coats but now that we have got duchess he takes it back he loves her, he calls her the fluff ball and my nieces call her Pom pom! 
It seems Finley has blown his coat quick. It's a good things though as his coat will come in quicker. Have you any grooming tips?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Congrats, she is beautiful! I love her name. You're going to love having a long coat. Look forward to watching her grow and coat changes in the upcoming months.
> 
> Here I'm still stressing about possibly adding a 3rd for multiple reasons, but it's seeing these beautiful puppies that make me really think, do I want an almost 2 year old or a puppy if I'm going to add a third. God bless you for having 4 puppies now at the same time. I'm sure in a lot of respects it is easier as they can learn together and copy each other.


Thankyou, she does really suit her name. Although her first nicknames was Pom pom created by my nieces haha. 
And exactly Hun, go for it! I have sat and worried about getting another for days and days but there's actually nothing to worry about I coudlnt be happier.
It's great that they can all grow up together and it means that I will get all the potty training etc out the way at once and they all copy mills anyway so that's half the battle.
If I was you I would get a puppy, but that's just because it will be nice for the chi to grow up with your other babies. 
Hav you got any photos of the potential addition?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> The "puppy uglies" stage is between 4 and 8 months of age. That is the start of when they blow their coats and the time in which a new coat starts to come back in. It takes two years or more for the coat to reach its full length. Take loads of pictures of her! Cause it can be tough to tell the changes because you get so used to seeing her everyday. But then when you reflect back on pics you can see the changes. I use a wide tooth brush for combing tail fur and ear fringe ( once it's long) and a soft baby brush for regular grooming. Start getting her used to baths and a hair dryer on low, and just having her coat handled in general. Another thing I love is that since they have more hair, long coats fur tend to hold the sweet smell of their shampoo days longer than a smooth coat.


Meoshia I'm trying to message you about my dc order cause I received it today, but it says your message folder is full again send me a message once you have cleared some space


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I would love to see a picture of your whole crew now! They will be so cute together!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I would love to see a picture of your whole crew now! They will be so cute together!


I will take some soon  they are currently all lying in bed cuddles in and my camera is out of battery but I will defo do it later and get some good snaps it's so hard to get them all to sit and look at me at the same time haha will try my best though!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, I cant believe you got a 5th chi . !!! congrats , i'm so happy for you. she is so pretty and I love the name you picked out too :daisy:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> wow, I cant believe you got a 5th chi . !!! congrats , i'm so happy for you. she is so pretty and I love the name you picked out too


Me either it's defo my last one though, five is enough now though haha 
it's been a whirl wind going from having one to five but it's been the best decision ever. Would you ever get another?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Me either it's defo my last one though, five is enough now though haha
> it's been a whirl wind going from having one to five but it's been the best decision ever. Would you ever get another?


hehe. I have thought about just one more. it is so tempting. I miss having a puppy and Ellie is so puppy like even though she's almost 14 months old. she would love to have a puppy sister. but, I just cant. I have to talk myself out of it because 4 dogs is really all I can handle. I think for me 5 would just feel like too much. i'm sure you have your hubby helping you but I live alone so I do everything . Peter loves my dogs but I only see him on the weekends.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Me either it's defo my last one though, five is enough now though haha
> ...


It is very tempting  I understand though it must be hard when you have to take care of all four!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> My husband was exactly the same he always said he preferred short coats but now that we have got duchess he takes it back he loves her, he calls her the fluff ball and my nieces call her Pom pom!
> It seems Finley has blown his coat quick. It's a good things though as his coat will come in quicker. Have you any grooming tips?


The extent of my grooming with Gizmo as an adult, is occasionally in the morning while I'm getting ready for work he asks to come up on the counter in the bathroom and hang out with me while I do my hair or makeup. Sometimes I lightly brush him with my soft hairbrush, but only to make him feel included  Otherwise, he's extremely low maintenance.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your beautiful addition. She is really pretty and I'm sure you're going to have heaps of fun with her! 😀


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

SinisterKisses said:


> The extent of my grooming with Gizmo as an adult, is occasionally in the morning while I'm getting ready for work he asks to come up on the counter in the bathroom and hang out with me while I do my hair or makeup. Sometimes I lightly brush him with my soft hairbrush, but only to make him feel included  Otherwise, he's extremely low maintenance.


aw love how he asks to come up on the counter what a sweetheart. its good to know that they arnt too high maintenance


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful addition. She is really pretty and I'm sure you're going to have heaps of fun with her! &#55357;&#56832;


thanks so much! I certainly am she is a bundle of joy! 
darcy and duchess have been playing hide and seek but both of different sides of the curtain haha its so cute!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

OMG, mom and dad are stunning. This little girl should be a knockout, and of course, I LOVE her coloring!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jewel blew her puppy coat around 4-5 months if I recall....it came in slowly. She went into heat around 9.5 months and then really blew her coat. She's now one year and it's coming back. Keeping them intact for show creates all kinds of havoc due to heat cycles. Many say that's why you typically more males than females showing. It will be fairly heartbreaking to see but it will grow back. You might be lucky, some expereince the coat cycles better than others (Jewel was not one of them). BTW, love the name!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> OMG, mom and dad are stunning. This little girl should be a knockout, and of course, I LOVE her coloring!


I know they are beautiful, I got to see them both at the breeders house and the photos don't do them justice they were outstanding little babies! 
I was so happy to find a long coat with this colouring! Im so excited to watch her coat change


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Jewel blew her puppy coat around 4-5 months if I recall....it came in slowly. She went into heat around 9.5 months and then really blew her coat. She's now one year and it's coming back. Keeping them intact for show creates all kinds of havoc due to heat cycles. Many say that's why you typically more males than females showing. It will be fairly heartbreaking to see but it will grow back. You might be lucky, some expereince the coat cycles better than others (Jewel was not one of them). BTW, love the name!


im glad you like the name, it really suits doesn't it? also thanks for the advice sweetie, I will remember this!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, they do take a bit of grooming for show. The parents are very well groomed. You can see it in their tail and pants. You will also need to learn the fine art of trimming ears. Starting grooming them early (like now) would be a great idea. Get them used to the table, used to getting nails/paws trimmed, get a pair of scissors and do "pretend cuts". Here, you trim their whiskers off (you can start getting them used to that too). Start to put together your grooming supplies (flat scissors, thinning shears, buzz cutters, etc). I didn't know any of this but you learn along the way. Everytime I think I have all the supplies I need, I find something else!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Also, they do take a bit of grooming for show. The parents are very well groomed. You can see it in their tail and pants. You will also need to learn the fine art of trimming ears. Starting grooming them early (like now) would be a great idea. Get them used to the table, used to getting nails/paws trimmed, get a pair of scissors and do "pretend cuts". Here, you trim their whiskers off (you can start getting them used to that too). Start to put together your grooming supplies (flat scissors, thinning shears, buzz cutters, etc). I didn't know any of this but you learn along the way. Everytime I think I have all the supplies I need, I find something else!


the breeder did say that she groomed them often and so im excited to do some grooming as with my short coats its like wash, dry and comb the coat and cut a spritz of perfume and theyre done so I look forward to spending abit more time using scissors and sheers. Any tips would be greatly appreciated! 
at the moment I have a grooming bag including the necessary equipment I need for my short coats like brushes, combs, wipes, spray, scissors, nail trimmers, so what would you suggest adding apart from the shears?


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm so jealous, not gonna lie! We'll get a long coat one day! She is just so precious and her name seems to fit her perfectly!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

sheljor said:


> I'm so jealous, not gonna lie! We'll get a long coat one day! She is just so precious and her name seems to fit her perfectly!


Aw you would love her 
Hopefully you can get a long coat one day! It's so nice to have a change as I'm so use to the short coats. Even my other Chis are like 'wow this is new' cuddling into her for a cuddle haha?
What dogs do you have?


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

She's so cute! Just wanted to add, in the same way they hold the shampoo smell if someone with a lot of perfume holds my chi she stinks for a couple of days lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

pinkprincess said:


> She's so cute! Just wanted to add, in the same way they hold the shampoo smell if someone with a lot of perfume holds my chi she stinks for a couple of days lol


Thank you and haha yeah you're right!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg I can't believe you go another puppy! Your house is definitely going to be crazy now. haha But she's stunning! I can see why you couldn't resist.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Omg I can't believe you go another puppy! Your house is definitely going to be crazy now. haha But she's stunning! I can see why you couldn't resist.


To be honest I can't quite believe it either, I never thought I would have five adorable chihuahuas. I'm so proud of them all couldn't be happier with them. I'm glad you like her 
I am like a crazy chi woman now though hahah i am chihuahua obsessed!


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow! Congrats she is so beautiful. I have always wanted a long coat blue marle. If I ever get the opportunity that will be my 5th chi.
I agree with you with the addition puppy. My family thought I was crazy adopting two chi two weeks apart in age, but they are wonderful together. Sandy has someone his age to play with since my seniors don't feel like playing all the time. 
Would love to know how u r training all 5 of the chi? I am doing my best to keep them on the same schedule and last night was the first night we all slept through the night. I also used lavender/coconut oil before bedtime to get them to relax and use it when I have to go to work for a couple of hours. 
Love getting on this forum I learning from other chi owners


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

2chimomma said:


> Wow! Congrats she is so beautiful. I have always wanted a long coat blue marle. If I ever get the opportunity that will be my 5th chi.
> I agree with you with the addition puppy. My family thought I was crazy adopting two chi two weeks apart in age, but they are wonderful together. Sandy has someone his age to play with since my seniors don't feel like playing all the time.
> Would love to know how u r training all 5 of the chi? I am doing my best to keep them on the same schedule and last night was the first night we all slept through the night. I also used lavender/coconut oil before bedtime to get them to relax and use it when I have to go to work for a couple of hours.
> Love getting on this forum I learning from other chi owners



thanks so much shes my pride and joy! I love taking them all out together its so much fun I cant do it alone though me and my hubby have to manage five leads between us which is quite the task haha! I have only ever seen photos of the merles ive never saw one in person. 
as for training I am attending weekly classes taking one puppy at a time, it will take longer but practice makes perfect and im just having to keep patient and we will get there  
they socialise at these classes too and so this benefits there social skills, also taking them out separately helps with the issue of litter mate syndrome as this is a worry when having five.
it helps that millie is fully trained as they do tend to copy her and she has mothered them in a way of teaching them manors and taking turns at the food bowls etc, the only issue ive had so far is potty training but we are getting there. I have puppy pads down for overnight but during the daytime I just put them straight outside if they are about to/start to go. When I first was faced with this issue it was hard to catch them all in time but ive now learnt that its a lot easier to just put them all outside at once and go out with them and keep an eye on them all.

as for sleeping arrangements the four pups were downstairs sharing a big bed with access to food, water and puppy pads.
millie has her own cage upstairs in her room and so this is what I want for the rest of them eventually, so now that they have stabilised in weight and abit older I have introduced them to the cages.
I have put two cages in the room they were already sleeping in and left the cage doors open for the first few nights just the get them used to the new surroundings but still being able to go get a drink/food when they want and in time I will begin to put two pups in each crate and close the door.

I like the idea of using a calming lavender before bed that's a good idea


----------

